# Is she a short of medium hair kitten?



## belle12407

Hello guys, this is my kitten Izzy and well I was just wondering if she is considered short or medium hair kitten? I've attached many pictures to better help with an opinion. She may be too young to tell but would like to know what you think, she is 7 weeks but will be 8 weeks on the 4th. Thanks in advance!!:wink:


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Izzy is a doll! She will be medium to long haired kitty. She is gona be a cover girl for sure.


----------



## belle12407

Mitts & Tess said:


> Izzy is a doll! She will be medium to long haired kitty. She is gona be a cover girl for sure.


Thank you! She is such a sweety pie :butterfly


----------



## Leazie

Sorry, but I can not tell from your pictures. Please send Izzy to me for closer inspection :luv. I love the little white triangle on her nose.


----------



## 6cats4me

So so sweet looking and pretty! The white mark on her nose is adorable! Her hair 
already looks longer than any of my adult cats have so I would think medium to 
long hair.


----------



## shan841

looks like she is going to be BIG and FLUFFY to me! Very cute


----------



## belle12407

Thank you all, I was unsure at first. And yes I have been told she looks like she will be a big kitty, some say due to her paws being big. I do believe she is bigger than my Ace was at that age. Can't wait to watch her grow!! My kids love her, and my family feels soo complete now. She is pretty playful and runs to me everytime I come through the door.


----------



## catloverami

That little white streak on her nose is precious! Such a cutie-patutie! I think she will be at least medium haired for sure, but may be longhaired. Pretty good ear furnishings for 7 weeks, and good length of coat.


----------



## belle12407

Thank you! I see what you mean....Izzy and her siblings are pretty big for their age. Her DOB is June 4 @ 4am. I will be taking her to the vet real soon for an exam and see how much she weights...all that good stuff.


----------



## dweamgoil

Awww...she is so precious! I agree medium to long-hair on the coat. I love her ear tufts. My Azalia has them, too. They tend to be more prominent in the winter and thin out in the summer.


----------



## belle12407

dweamgoil said:


> Awww...she is so precious! I agree medium to long-hair on the coat. I love her ear tufts. My Azalia has them, too. They tend to be more prominent in the winter and thin out in the summer.


Thank you!  Can't wait to see her go through all the little changes.


----------



## belle12407

Here are a few more pics, not the best but still viewable  

































And this here I love....such a sweet pose


----------

